# Ironstock or Midwest?



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I have never been to either. However from speaking to others and working on the same decision for myslef next year Iron Stock gets my heavy vote. Decision based on seminars and drinking and fun events. Im just not very social until I have had afew and if its gonna be a vaca I need to have some fun.

I have heard that hotel rooms need to be booked way in advance


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

You 've got that right, book now!
Both are great shows, MHC is a little more formal.
Here's a link for more info on the differences.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5136


----------



## babygirl_kmp (Sep 27, 2005)

my votes on Ironstock... it was a blast last year i can't wait til this year.... HURRY UP JUNE!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Ironstock is on my list!


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

Sorry I don't get over to this board as much as some of the others. I will try to do better in the future! 

Jeff's link to the other forum had a very good summary of Ironstock written by Ironman himself. Ironstock is a great show and I look forward to going every year. As Jeff also said, we are a little more formal but we try to maintain that intimacy of a smaller show even though we have grown immensely the past few years. One thing I would like to correct from that other thread though is that our seminar series is only $65 for the entire weekend (not each class) and there is no admission to the tradeshow at all.

Now, as for the differences, like Ironman said in the other post, each show kind of takes on the persona of those running it. Ironstock has many great speakers mostly geared towards props and do-it-yourself type projects. All of the organizers of MHC come from a haunt acting/makeup background so many of our classes revolve around those two categories. Our classes are separated into the 5 tracks of Acting, Makeup, Business, Props, and design and they are offered over 5 timeslots throughout the weekend. So if you wanted to come and take makeup classes all weekend long you could do that. The same applies to the other tracks.

We also offer many pre and post convention workshops, lots of social activities, and pre-convention bus tours. It is definatly a weekend packed with activity. If you have any specific questions please visit the website or call me at 614-361-1466.


----------



## skrew2nite (Feb 2, 2006)

Well its been awhile since I've been on here...long story...anyways I went to Ironstock last year and had a blast. It was my first haunt convention and I'll be there every year. I enjoy the group of people there and the laidback atmosphere. The vendors are great. The seminars are very useful and the
T-shirt scramble is brutal but fun. This year my I'm introducing my girlfriend to the wonderful world of halloween. Can't wait to see everyone again.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks Barry for clarifying.

Keeping it real, catch whatever Con or gathering you can!
I have not yet meet someone that hasn't "It Sucked".


----------

